# HM Blue/Red bicolor x HM EE Super White



## Chadbud (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey guys! So I'm starting a spawn log of my most recent pairing. They should produce some very interesting fry! Can't wait until the eggs hatch!!

Sire:


----------



## Chadbud (Apr 11, 2014)

Dame:


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Ooo, they are very pretty. Cannot wait


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

quite nice! best of luck!


----------



## Chadbud (Apr 11, 2014)

Okay guys here is a picture of one of their first embraces!!


----------



## Chadbud (Apr 11, 2014)

Here is a picture of the father tending to his new children! They hatched today in the afternoon. Can't get a picture of any with my phone as they are still too small.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Oooooh! I'm really looking forward to seeing the babies from this spawn!! :3 
I'm going through an obsession of EEs, I will be watching this thread closely xD


----------



## Jacywdt (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey chad, they are going to have beautiful baby's I'm interested in maybe getting a little girl off of you. That's if you want to sell one


----------



## Chadbud (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Jacy!

I'm going to need to let go of a lot of the fry so I'm happy to hear you're interested! Follow the spawn log and once they start to show most of their color I'll send you some pictures!

If anyone else will be interested in fry please contact me here or through a private message!


----------



## Chadbud (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey guys!

The fry are now free swimming and the father has been removed! He was such a good dad.. He didn't eat a single fry that I saw. 

It looks like there's at least 150 or more fry right now! I have a fresh culture of microworms that will hopefully come in the mail tomorrow. I'm hoping the fry will be okay feeding on infusoria that is probably in the tank (since it has a few plants in it) until the microworms come in.

If I can manage to get a picture of a fry I'll be sure to post it!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

good job! very interesting spawn! perhaps you will get some powder blue fishes in the spawn


----------



## Chadbud (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks bettaboyshiva! To be honest, the only colors I'm sure I'll see is marbles of blue/red/white and maybe yellow. I don't know enough about genetics to say whether there will be any solid colors/ bi-colors like the dad/ mix colored.

If anyone could tell me that there is a reasonable chance to obtain a bicolor or solid color from this breed, please feel free to chime in!!

I'll make an update once they're feeding on BBS! I think they're mainly feeding on infusoria and a little of the microworms I try adding.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to betta-genetics, what does EE mean? They are beautiful fish and I hope the spawn does well for you!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

CindyLouWho said:


> Hi, I'm new to betta-genetics, what does EE mean? They are beautiful fish and I hope the spawn does well for you!


EE is short for Elephant Ear. These bettas are also known as "dumbo ears" or "big ears". All EEs have very large pectoral fins (the fins by their gills), and those fins are usually white, but can also be the colour of the betta as well.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you Sathori!


----------



## Chadbud (Apr 11, 2014)

From what I can see.. The fry are feeding on the microworms I've been feeding! Considering starting the sponge filter!

I'll try to get a picture soon of their progress!


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

Chadbud said:


> From what I can see.. The fry are feeding on the microworms I've been feeding! Considering starting the sponge filter!
> 
> I'll try to get a picture soon of their progress!


Yup, a sponge filter is a must once you start feeding. My own spawn is 18 days old now and I highly recommend you start filtering the water ASAP.

Also, it is crucial to do siphoning of the tank's bottom in the first 2 weeks to prevent fin defects.


----------



## Chadbud (Apr 11, 2014)

This spawn happened in my 5 gallon breeder so I'm really nervous to do a siphoning.. Maybe I'll do it with airline tubing instead to reduce possible casualties!

Out of curiousity.. How much flow do you allow to come through your filter? Low almost countable bubbles? Normal bubbles? High bubbles?


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

I forgot to mention that I siphon using airline tubing attached to a 5 ml syringe- you can easily find these at CVS or Walgreens.

The filter flow was set to low-medium. I put floating plants all around the output/bubbles in order to minimize water surface disturbance.


----------



## Chadbud (Apr 11, 2014)

Today I added a cycled sponge filter and about 1.5 gallons of water to the 2.5 that was in there. Before I made the changes I had noticed I lost a lot of fry.. More than what is "usual".. I'll retest my water today and make sure the ammonia/nitrates didn't spike. Dead fry and some waste has been siphoned out!

Starting fry count: 100-200
Estimated fry count currently: 50-75


I'll update as soon as I can!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

keep them alive  ur doing a good job so far


----------



## Chadbud (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey guys!! So the fry are almost 1/4 an inch long now and I'm going to start feeding BBS (their whole diet has been microworms and infusoria until now). I'm down to about 3 dozen healthy fish.. Their bellies are very round and fat.

I think my problem for losing so many from their first week or so was because their tank was only holding about 2.5 gallons of water compared to a 10 gallon filled half way which would be 5 gallons. That being said, I feel like the waste from their parents during breeding/uneaten fry food/fry waste was stressful on the less hardy fry.. Since I'm accustomed to only adding water to the fry breeding tank at least after 2 weeks since hatching.


Anyway.. Let me know what you guys think! Also, be sure to check out the next spawn log I'll be posting in a week or so with the father of this spawn bred with a blue mustard dragon female! (Goal is that the males red fins will bring out a bright yellow in the fins in the fry since the to-be mother is a mustard gas bicolor and her fins are a nice yellow but could be brighter.)


Cheers!


----------



## dieselthedemon (May 1, 2014)

Cosidering the amount of fry you started with its lucky you got as many health fry as you did. or maybe im wrong, that seems like a good number to me


----------



## Chadbud (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey guys!! The fry are doing well! There are still about 30-40 healthy fry all at least a half inch long (from what I can see). A few of the larger ones are even showing a feint light blue shimmer on their body. You can see for yourself in this photo I managed to snap. They're so active now it's hard to capture the little guys in a pic!! Let me know what you guys think! ^.^


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Awwww they're so cute


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

wow, I love the girl's face. The dad is quite striking. Can't wait for the fry to start showing colors.


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

Wow the fry are so cute! I might be interested in buying one off you when they show color!


----------



## Chadbud (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey guys!! Just posting a quick update on the fry!

Growth in the past 2 weeks has slowed since I've been on vacation for that time and they were only getting microworms daily and no BBS. 

So far it looks like there are some steel blue, red/blue mixes, teal, and whitish bettas in the spawn! Here are two pics I snapped really quick!


----------



## Chadbud (Apr 11, 2014)

Teal/green colored variation


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

So pretty!! <3 Can't wait to see how they turn out once they mature a bit more!!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Wow, they're gorgeous!

I saw a white betta with teal fins the other day. It'd be nice if one of them stays that color.

Hope it works out, any plans for them when they're older?


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah are you going to sell them here so local because I really would like one


----------



## Chadbud (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you so much!!

My plans for when they are older go like this:

I take my pick of 1 male and 1 female. Then my girlfriend and her sister get next pick of 1 male each. Lastly, the rest are sold on here and aquabid.. So about 30 will be available for sale!

*note* can't wait to see the form on this spawn.. The father and mother have GREAT fin form and I'm sure that will come out in their children.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

*drooling


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I would loooooove a baby with some big ears xD. I'm so eager to see the results.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

I may be interested in a few females, depending on what you're willing to let go. Definitely interested in seeing what they look like after they mature a bit more!


----------



## Imzadi7 (Aug 9, 2014)

Any updates on these babies? I'm also local and would be interested in one or two.


----------



## Chadbud (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey there!

Don't have any good pics yet but the fry are coming along great.. They're about an inch to an inch and a half in size. Not growing super fast but still coming along nicely. It looks like they're are a lot taking on the color of the father.. Some steel/green blues and also some white and marbled mix. The largest one of the bunch is a bright whitish/teal color.

I'll post some pics when I have some time to manage to catch one of the little speed demons!


----------

